# jl audio 500/1 amp not working?



## low1964low (Jan 7, 2008)

Every thing is hooked up right swapped amps. Second amp works so i know the problem is with the jl amp. The amp has nothing. No lights so im guessing the problem is with power supply with in the amp. Tried doing searches on fixing the amp. no luck. also have the amp apart and everything looks normal. Any love on this one????


----------



## cwb4eva (May 30, 2010)

double chec ur ground


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

put it into a boxie an tape it


----------



## midwestrhyda (Feb 3, 2005)

second amp worked fine so send the original off for repair bro


----------

